# Mẹ phải biết những loại kem bôi côn trùng cắn cho bé này!



## baole567567 (16/11/20)

Chắc hẳn mẹ cũng biết rằng khi côn trùng tấn công và đốt lên da bé sẽ khiến da bé sưng tấy, ngứa ngáy và khó chịu dữ dội. Hơn nữa, làn da bé còn mỏng manh nên vết đốt sưng lâu, bé thường dùng tay cào gãi lên da vô tình khiến da bé bị trầy xước, tổn thương.
Trong trường hợp này, cha mẹ có thể dùng kem bôi côn trùng cắn cho bé giúp giảm ngứa ngáy, tránh bội nhiễm do trẻ gãi lên da.
Dưới đây là các sản phẩm chất lượng để mẹ tham khảo nhé:

Kem Biohoney Baby Balm:
Dòng kem này xuất xứ từ New Zealand, đảm bảo nguồn nguyên liệu trong lành và tinh khiết bậc nhất thế giới. Kem với thiết kế dạng hũ rất tiện lợi để mẹ sử dụng và lấy được lượng kem vừa đủ sử dụng cho bé.
Kem chứa các thành phần tự nhiên lành tính với da bé như: Mật ong Manuka MG 300+, Chiết xuất Horopito, Chiết xuất hoa cúc vàng, Sáp ong, Zinc Oxide, Dầu bơ, Nha đam… mang lại những hiệu quả kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm đồng thời làm dịu da, giảm ngứa cho bé nhanh chóng. Ngăn ngừa nhiễm trùng bội nhiễm do bé cào gãi lên da. Ngoài ra, kem còn có khả năng hỗ trợ điều trị nhiều bệnh về da ở trẻ nhỏ như: chàm sữa, rôm sảy, hăm da, viêm da cơ địa, hăm tã…Kem an toàn và có thể sử dụng cho cả bé sơ sinh trên 10 ngày tuổi.
Hiện sản phẩm đang được bán với mức giá tiết kiệm chỉ 485.000đ/hũ 30g.

Lăn trị côn trùng cắn Muhi: giúp giảm nhanh những cảm giác ngứa rát do côn trùng đốt, bảng thành phần gồm: Acid acetic ester, Diphenhydramine hydrochloride, Tinh dầu bạc hà, Isopropyl methyl phenol, Axit glycyrrhetinic, Long não…
Lăn bôi côn trùng cắn Chicco: với các thành phần hoạt chất Zanthoxylum chiết xuất từ cây Hoa tiêu, tinh chất bạc hà giúp làm dịu da bé nhanh chóng, đồng thời kháng khuẩn và ngừa viêm nhiễm cho da bé.
Thuốc bôi côn trùng cắn cho bé Mentholatum Remos IB: chứa các thành phần Prednisolone Valerate Acetate, Crotamiton, Allantoin, Isopropyl Methylphenol, Anhydrous Ethanol, Isostearyl Alcohol, Dibutylhydroxytoluene, Butylparaben, Methylparaben,…Nước tinh khiết…giúp làm dịu da, giảm ngứa, giảm sưng tấy ngay lập tức và chống nấm, kháng khuẩn cho da bé. Ngoài ra, thuốc còn có hiệu quả kích thích sự phát triển của các tế bào da bé, phục hồi những tổn thương trên da nhanh chóng.
Kem Mommy Care: Với các thành phần như Nước, chiết xuất lô hồi, dầu Jojoba, bơ hạt mỡ, glycerin, yến mạch, alcol benzylic, Dehydroacetic acid, chiết xuất khoai nưa, chitosan, dầu hạt hướng dương, tinh dầu bạc hà, hoa tiêu, Polyglyceryl-3 Diisostearate, tocopherol, Carrageenan,…kem giúp làm dịu mát da bé nhanh chóng, giảm kích ứng do côn trùng đốt trên da bé an toàn.
Lưu ý: cha mẹ nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ trước khi sử dụng bất kỳ loại kem, thuốc nào lên da con khi bé bị côn trùng cắn sưng tấy.


----------



## vunguyenthu05 (7/12/20)

nhiều loại ghê mình tham khảo


----------



## Lanh Ngo (30/12/20)

Kem với thiết kế dạng hũ rất tiện lợi để mẹ sử dụng và lấy được lượng kem vừa đủ sử dụng cho bé.


----------



## Hoang Anh 123 (7/1/21)

vunguyenthu05 nói:


> nhiều loại ghê mình tham khảo


Nhà em dùng kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin cho con cũng hiệu quả lắm mom ạ.
Giảm ngứa nhanh, dịu mẩn đỏ, ngăn ngừa và làm dịu vết rôm sảy muỗi côn trùng đốt, mẩn ngứa. LÀm mờ các vết sẹo vết thâm do tổn thương da.
Đây là loại kem bôi da cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ đầu tiên ở Việt Nam chứa thảo dược kháng viêm nhập khẩu từ châu Âu, chứng nhận an toàn bởi Ecocert, không Corticoid, Paraben, chất bảo quản nên an toàn với làn da nhạy cảm của trẻ, kể cả trẻ sơ sinh đấy ạ


----------



## Hà Lan (10/1/21)

Hoang Anh 123 nói:


> Nhà em dùng kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin cho con cũng hiệu quả lắm mom ạ.
> Giảm ngứa nhanh, dịu mẩn đỏ, ngăn ngừa và làm dịu vết rôm sảy muỗi côn trùng đốt, mẩn ngứa. LÀm mờ các vết sẹo vết thâm do tổn thương da.
> Đây là loại kem bôi da cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ đầu tiên ở Việt Nam chứa thảo dược kháng viêm nhập khẩu từ châu Âu, chứng nhận an toàn bởi Ecocert, không Corticoid, Paraben, chất bảo quản nên an toàn với làn da nhạy cảm của trẻ, kể cả trẻ sơ sinh đấy ạ


Mẹ nó có thể cho em xin hình ảnh kem Kutieskin được không ạ? nhà em gần sông hồ với sau có vườn cây nên thành ra hay có muỗi, thương bạn nhỏ suốt ngày chân tay sứt sẹo do gãi ngứa, em cũng thử dùng mấy loại cho con mà ko thấy hiệu quả mẹ nó ạ.


----------



## Hoang Anh 123 (10/1/21)

Hà Lan nói:


> Mẹ nó có thể cho em xin hình ảnh kem Kutieskin được không ạ? nhà em gần sông hồ với sau có vườn cây nên thành ra hay có muỗi, thương bạn nhỏ suốt ngày chân tay sứt sẹo do gãi ngứa, em cũng thử dùng mấy loại cho con mà ko thấy hiệu quả mẹ nó ạ.


Vâng đây ạ, bôi kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin này 1 lát là dịu hẳn luôn đấy, giảm sưng nhanh, giảm ngứa hiệu quả. Còn giúp da mềm mịn, ko bị thâm sẹo do côn trùng đốt đâu ạ
Mẹ nó có thể tham khảo chi tiết ở đây nè Kem mẩn ngứa Kutieskin - Màng bảo vệ vững chắc cho da bé


----------



## Hà Lan (10/1/21)

Hoang Anh 123 nói:


> Vâng đây ạ, bôi kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin này 1 lát là dịu hẳn luôn đấy, giảm sưng nhanh, giảm ngứa hiệu quả. Còn giúp da mềm mịn, ko bị thâm sẹo do côn trùng đốt đâu ạ
> Mẹ nó có thể tham khảo chi tiết ở đây nè Kem mẩn ngứa Kutieskin - Màng bảo vệ vững chắc cho da bé
> 
> View attachment 7826​


Cảm ơn mẹ nó nhiều ạ, để em nghiên cứu mua cho con luôn, có hình ảnh lại còn thêm cả trang web kem Kutieskin nữa, mẹ cẩn thận quá. 
Hy vọng đây là kem chân ái của em bé Bống chứ không mệt với bọn muỗi quá


----------



## Bé Dâu (12/5/21)

Lăn bôi côn trùng cắn Chicco: với các thành phần hoạt chất Zanthoxylum chiết xuất từ cây Hoa tiêu, tinh chất bạc hà giúp làm dịu da bé nhanh chóng, đồng thời kháng khuẩn và ngừa viêm nhiễm cho da bé.


----------

